# My interior done by Vilner - Project 'Starry Sky'



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello guys! Happy holidays to everyone! 

My car has a whole new interior and each piece of the car have been 'upgraded', even the red thin inserts of the Recaro seats were changed for a darker red. The best part, personally for me, is the roof. The company did it exactly how I wanted it, even better that I imagined it in my head. The car was also deadened and now the stereo sounds awesome (I highly recommend that to anyone). I have been waiting for a long time to get the pictures from the photographer so I can get to share them with you. Mostly because I think this is how the GT-R should look. Now that they are finally here, I want to introduce you to my interior done by Vilner (the company that did the "Dragon Edition" GT-R). I am so happy that here in Bulgaria we have a company that is on such high level of perfection and professionalism. They are even much better than some factories that build cars. Anyway... I was thinking about posting it in the Interior/Exterior section but decided that it will be better if I post it here. So without any further ado, there you go...

P.S.: I am lazy enough to write everything again so I copied it from my post in nagtroc :chuckle:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

One of the best interiors I've seen so far love it. I bet that must off costs some $


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> One of the best interiors I've seen so far love it. I bet that must off costs some $


Thanks!!! Well, it cost one good set of custom wheels and tires... but it wasn't anything close to what an Egoist would have cost so I'm pretty happy


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's fantastic, I love diamond stitch.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

That is superb. Too bad they aren't in the UK.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Borislav that is simply awesome.

Every other aftermarket interior I've seen has always looked a little lacking in precision but that is amazing.

Top stuff!


----------



## Windrush (Feb 21, 2011)

Amazing GTR, amazing pics!


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Every now and then I see something that's been completed by true craftsman, this is in that category. On my wish list of upgrades for my GTR, great job.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

I think it looks amazing as well, really nice apart from one thing the roof with the small stars ? that was a littlle to much for me a little to much Liberace ;-).


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

That looks fantastic, top job.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

WOW that looks good. Better than factory finish and way nicer materials :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Really nice work but not really my style


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Seen the pics on GTR Life, Best interior in a GTR to date, looks amazing!

Love the attention to detail. A toned down version of this interior is what Nissan should have done for 2013 instead of that red colour.

Lovely mate, really nice job.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but it looks like a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Loving that. Is there anyone on England who does this sort of work?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Simply awesome and certainly the best interior I've seen thus far :thumbsup:

Great pics as well mate.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Loving that. Is there anyone on England who does this sort of work?


Sure there are plenty but Kahn Design, Bradford and Auto Audio in Park Royal, London spring to mind as having good reps.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auto audio site looks good, bookmarked them for the future.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

^ got a link to auto audio at all ?

that interior is stunning mate. great work and craftmanship.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here ya go 

Auto Audio Installations: in car entertainment specialists


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impressive. :thumbsup:
Always nice to see people trying something different, rather than following the crowd.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is rather nice!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

As i cant think of any better words....... Thats lush.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That looks very nice great look


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

100% my cup of tea!!! What a beauty....


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

best interior i have seen on the GTR


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Really like that a lot! Very plush indeed


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

WOW!!! Thank you very much for the kind words mates!!!! I am so happy that other people appreciate it as much as I do... well, possibly not that much but still


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

How much?


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Around £7.5k ... For me, well worth it given the quality of the job.


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

Love it, even the stars! nice work.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

BKaradakov said:


> Around £7.5k ... For me, well worth it given the quality of the job.


you get what you pay for top quality job


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking at the quality of the work, I expected it to be more.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Auto Audio Installations: in car entertainment specialists


I've used them for tracker installations in the past and they are the dogs bllks at what they do, they deal with very high end cars so standards are high and service is excellent (they have the contract for hr Owens supercar service centre which is located around the corner from them). Also around the corner from them is Acton Coachworks who offer similar services (except electronics) so can get comparison on pricing if anyone decides to look into it.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Also loving that interior by the way, egoist is exactly what I was thinking when I saw the pics but yours is better then the library pictures I've seen of the egoist so far.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you all once again!!!  And now that I have installed a custom made non-resonated midpipe by MeisterR, the car really sounds like it should.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't really updated this thread in quite some time. So, decided it will be a good idea to do so. Finally, I have the iPad mini installed in the car. I think it looks much much better and doesn't block that much of the interior as the iPad 2 did. And it was obvious that TwelveSouth wouldn't make a HoverBar for the iPad mini (maybe they will but not in time) so, I had to improvise or more likely Vilner had to improvise, I just gave them the idea. Below are some pictures of the iPad mini installed in the car.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice  IMO looks much better than the Egoist


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!!!  I like it more as well. I took everything that I like from the Egoist and replaced the things that I don't like with ones that I would like and it came out pretty good... at least to me.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

:chuckle:I love it, i have it as my screen saver now!

Bobby


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbsup: pro job, looks great.


----------



## JMCarbon (Mar 1, 2012)

Fantastic workmanship , Im impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## Mwilkinson (Mar 10, 2013)

I have this car as my wallpaper on my computer. Nice to know where it originates.

Very nice interior indeed.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

bobbie said:


> :chuckle:I love it, i have it as my screen saver now!
> 
> Bobby





Mwilkinson said:


> I have this car as my wallpaper on my computer. Nice to know where it originates.
> 
> Very nice interior indeed.


Haha thank you both!! This is one of the reasons I always upload large pictures. When I like something, I want to have it in high-resolution, just in case I want to update my wallpaper.



Takamo said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!



Jasper013 said:


> :thumbsup: pro job, looks great.


Thanks!! 



JMCarbon said:


> Fantastic workmanship , Im impressed :thumbsup:


Thank you very much!!


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

I know, it is not the interior but I really like this picture...


----------



## Maza10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing job.., what mount are you using for mini Ipad???


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Maza10 said:


> Amazing job.., what mount are you using for mini Ipad???


It is custom made. The base one is this - HoverBar. But for the iPad mini, it is a simple hardback case with the mounting system taken from the HoverBar and glued on the hardback case.

I had to adopt the mount joint from the HoverBar as it was already custom installed in the dash for the iPad 2.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Aaaaaand some updates... I have had the custom made Egoist door sills (the only thing which was missing in the interior) for quite some time now and since the weather appreciated them as much as I normally do, here are some good pics I managed to take of them...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Stunning


Thanks mate!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks great :smokin:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Looks great :smokin:


Thank you!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Liking it  Do you still get any rattling/squeaking/buzzing with all those extra trims?


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Liking it  Do you still get any rattling/squeaking/buzzing with all those extra trims?


Thanks! I haven't noticed any of that. The car has been fully deadened btw. But I don't understand one thing, do you mean normal squeaking from a stock car or squeaking from the added trims?


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks amazing! 

I love how you went for gloss black trim bits rather than the normal carbon everything!

Very tasteful.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Grimson said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> I love how you went for gloss black trim bits rather than the normal carbon everything!
> 
> Very tasteful.


Thank you for the kind words!! 

By the way, one more reason (except the wonderful look) for the piano black finish was the 'starry sky'. I thought, it would look even better at night when those elements mirror the stars on the ceiling 

Furthermore, I don't really like it when some people don't know when to stop with the interior carbon fibre bits


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wow, love it. Hats off.


----------



## Kristiano (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, that is on a whole new level.

Hats off to the guys who did the stunning work. Love it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OMG a GTR that looks like a Range Rover 

Used 2014 LAND ROVER RANGE ROVER 3.0 TDV6 Vogue (B) - RS-600 Performance Edition Auto for sale in West Yorkshire | Pistonheads


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

xxfr said:


> Just wow, love it. Hats off.


Thanks, mate!



Kristiano said:


> Wow, that is on a whole new level.
> 
> Hats off to the guys who did the stunning work. Love it.


Cheers! They do awesome work... aaand, that is not even their best one... :bowdown1: Well... it is for me but you know what I mean :chuckle:



Steve said:


> OMG a GTR that looks like a Range Rover
> 
> Used 2014 LAND ROVER RANGE ROVER 3.0 TDV6 Vogue (B) - RS-600 Performance Edition Auto for sale in West Yorkshire | Pistonheads


To be honest, I can't find a single similarity between the two but if you say so, it should be so. Anyway, though, in this particular case the "Range Rover looks like a GTR" (although it doesn't :runaway as mine was done long time ago compared to the RR.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

looks mint, how much does it cost to have done etc?

thanks


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

I love to the attention to detail on this....and the garage


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Absolutely amazing!! 

Great work


----------



## desmodromic (Mar 14, 2014)

I would love to smoke weed in your car whilst looking at that stary sta
ry night. with puff the magic dragon playing on the audio. I mean this as ac ompliment


----------



## voidz (Mar 24, 2014)

Love it looks a class job.


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

OMG just perfection end of.:0


----------

